# Solitude in the Uintas



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a question, were in the uintas can you backpack to solitude were little or no people go? I'm new to this, ill be backpacking my first time in the uintas august 7 for a weeks trip with my friend, and i was wondering if anyone had knowledge of areas were it receives little or no people?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck. Wait until December/ January. Then you will hardly see a sole. :wink: A lot less bugs then too.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been to some pretty remote places this summer and am yet to not see people. Ugghh..... move to Montana is my advice. If you have to luxury of doing mid week and you hike more than a mile or two, you should be good.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Particularly a spot were it isn't in 'Heavy Use' status.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

If you go during the week, stay off the main trails and popular fishing spots you can find some solitude.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I know, I know.




Jeepers, the high country had to be extremely crowded this past weekend. I was at all the trailheads on the North Slope picking up litter and the parking lots were overflowing. 

There are many places in the Uintas where no one (is crazy enough to) goes.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Goob,
Thanks for the litter patrols. The wife and I were up there (N Slope) Sat evening and Sunday. I couldn't believe the activity level :shock: Evingston's franchise row was a gridlock  We planned on going back this weekend but realized it's Pioneer Day
--\O //dog// *(())* O*-- |-O-| |-O-| /**|**\ 
So we are going to hideout at the the house for the weekend. I can't believe the amount of usage in that area. You guys need a truck; with two guys hanging off the back like in the old days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Goob,
> Thanks for the litter patrols. The wife and I were up there (N Slope) Sat evening and Sunday. I couldn't believe the activity level :shock: Evingston's franchise row was a gridlock  We planned on going back this weekend but realized it's Pioneer Day
> --\O //dog// *(())* O*-- |-O-| |-O-| /**|**\
> So we are going to hideout at the the house for the weekend. I can't believe the amount of usage in that area. You guys need a truck; with two guys hanging off the back like in the old days.


The old days? Seen two guys hanging out of the back of a pickup this afternoon, WY plates!

Staying home, you are a wise man, wise beyond your years......ah......how old are ya?

I am getting the hell out of Dodge. For the last 10 years we have just turned the keys to Evingston over to you Utah folks. Much of Evingston is headed for Alaska, and many are just taking their campers far away from Evingston, a National Forest, and/or a body of water.

I am going to Alaska, Mrs Goob, who works at the Wyoming Mental Assylum, is used to mentally-challenged individuals and will be staying.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Staying home, you are a wise man, wise beyond your years......ah......how old are ya?
Well, I got a BIG smile when you started a recent post with zipp-a-dee-doo-dah  I saw that movie; first run

Mrs Goob, who works at the Wyoming Mental Assylum, is used to mentally-challenged individuals and will be staying.

:lol: Now that's funny. Sincerely, I hope she's doing well.

Look at the good side. There will be plenty of Mountain Dew cans and candy wrappers waitin' to see ya; after the celebration.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Staying home, you are a wise man, wise beyond your years......ah......how old are ya?
> Well, I got a BIG smile when you started a recent post with zipp-a-dee-doo-dah  I saw that movie; first run
> You know the song by heart then.
> 
> ...


Ah...Mountain Dew is popular around these parts.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, thanks goob for the litter patrols, taking time out of your day to keep this generations filth out of the environment. I was wondering what about the area around and at Kidney Lakes? Is that area highly popular?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Yes, thanks goob for the litter patrols, taking time out of your day to keep this generations filth out of the environment. I was wondering what about the area around and at Kidney Lakes? Is that area highly popular?


Have you tried looking into trails out of the south slope. Queant Lake, North of Roosevelt was always on my some day list. The area north of Roosevelt use to not get as much pressure as other parts of the Uintas. I have not been out there for many years. Might be worth a call to the Forest Service office there in Roosevelt.

Edit:
Found some Pic:
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/83957/photo4.html


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I am getting the hell out of Dodge. For the last 10 years we have just turned the keys to *Evingston* over to you Utah folks. Much of *Evingston* is headed for Alaska, and many are just taking their campers far away from *Evingston*, a National Forest, and/or a body of water.


Hey Goob,

This if off topic, but I was wondering if your use of the word "Evingston" was done tongue in cheek? As the grandson of an Evanston native, may he rest in peace, I know that when folks would call my Grandpa's hometown Evingston instead of Evanston (I did it, once) it would drive him crazy! This and chimley instead of chimney and irregardless instead of regardless. Just wondering...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ifish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting the hell out of Dodge. For the last 10 years we have just turned the keys to *Evingston* over to you Utah folks. Much of *Evingston* is headed for Alaska, and many are just taking their campers far away from *Evingston*, a National Forest, and/or a body of water.
> ...


I use "Evingston" because it is shorter than "Hooterville".

Gotta go, making oinge juice.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice! Have a great trip Goob!


----------

